# Brian Dansby hurt



## BlakeB (Jun 22, 2011)

Today Brian Dansby was in a car wreck I dont know all the details but he possibly is going to need back surgery. He has  a couple of disc's 40% compressed and possibly a bone fragment near his spine. I talked to him earlier and he was in good spirits or that might of been the morphine talking. I am going to try and go to the hospital tonite and see him, just waiting on a phone call when he gets a room. I'll try to keep everyone posted.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow that suck. Tell him we are thinkg about him and glad he is ok for the most part.


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 22, 2011)

Will be praying for our pal Brian!!!!!!


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 22, 2011)

Tell him we at RBO hope all works out and he feels better soon,,,,Prayers sent ..


----------



## noviceshooter (Jun 22, 2011)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery!


----------



## p&y finally (Jun 22, 2011)

Prayers sent


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 22, 2011)

My prayers are on the way. Hope it turns out he don't need em though.


----------



## badcompany (Jun 22, 2011)

Definitely keep us updated on his situation Blake. Hope he doesn't need any back surgery. Our prayers are with you Brian.


----------



## watermedic (Jun 22, 2011)

Hope that everything is OK.


----------



## oldgeez (Jun 22, 2011)

prayers sent...he'll be back


----------



## killitgrillit (Jun 22, 2011)

Keep us in the loop Blake, if there is anything ya'll need let us know.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers sent. Hoping for a speedy recovery and no back surgery


----------



## KPreston (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers sent. Shot with Brian at Leon's a month ago and we had a great time.  I hope he gets back to a 100%.---KP---


----------



## secdawgs (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you guys for the get well wishes. I talked to him this morning and they were being very cautious yesterday. They are fitting him with a brace to keep his back immobilized. He says he should be released some time today or tomorrow. He is of course very sore but going stir crazy laying in the bed all day.


----------



## dgmeadows (Jun 23, 2011)

secdawgs said:


> Thank you guys for the get well wishes. I talked to him this morning and they were being very cautious yesterday. They are fitting him with a brace to keep his back immobilized. He says he should be released some time today or tomorrow. He is of course very sore but going stir crazy laying in the bed all day.



Good to hear he is doing OK.  Hopefully the brace is just a precautionary measure and he'll be back up and about soon !


----------



## BlakeB (Jun 23, 2011)

He still has not been fitted with a brace yet but as soon as he gets one and they do an xray he will know whether he will need surgery or not. Good thing they arent in a hurry. He says compared to yesterday the pain is about gone, but there's nothing going to help that wig he has on. I'll keep everyone posted as soon as I hear something.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 23, 2011)

I just got fitted for a brace so i should be real sexy since I asked for one shaped like a girdle 

Blake I was supposed to get a hair cut yesterday too.. dadgum


----------



## bowsmith (Jun 23, 2011)

Does that mean you'll be pushing for the Crossbow class at the ASAs?   Glad to hear you're ok.


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jun 23, 2011)

glad your ok let me know if i can help


----------



## deerehauler (Jun 23, 2011)

Hope for a speedy recovery and able to get back to shooting.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm on the way home. Sitting at the Walgreens while my wife gets me some drugs. After a half hour with this brace I feel much better. Anybody wanna airbrush me some 6 pack abs on it?


----------



## kirby27 (Jun 23, 2011)

Airbrush a,budlight six pack on there. Glad to hear your gonna make it holla if need anything big guy.


----------



## hound dog (Jun 23, 2011)

kirby27 said:


> Airbrush a,budlight six pack on there. Glad to hear your gonna make it holla if need anything big guy.



LOL. Maybe a keg. Glad you going home.


----------



## elsberryshooter (Jun 23, 2011)

Prayers for a speedy recovery from our gang ...


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 23, 2011)

hound dog said:


> LOL. Maybe a keg. Glad you going home.



Now that's funny.  However, if you were green I bet you would look like a ninja turtle!


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jun 23, 2011)

dhardegree said:


> Now that's funny.  However, if you were green I bet you would look like a ninja turtle!



That's funny, I don't care who you are


----------



## BlackArcher (Jun 24, 2011)

I stepped away from my computer for a minute..  and... "the Shock"
Hang in there Brian... we be pulling for you...


----------



## Dingo26 (Jun 26, 2011)

Just found out, glad you are ok, hope to see you at State if I can find the snatch rope to pull head out of @#$ in time to qual.  Take care ....


----------



## drago (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad to hear you are OK Brian....Speedy recovery man..Be well


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone again.... I actually worked all day today and got a bunch done so I am getting better everyday. It's kinda weird the prognosis was actually fractured vertebrae so that has my wife freaked. I really only feel real sore... you know kinda like a fat out of shape guy that strained himself setting an archery range.... not a whole lot different than normal, except I get pain pills this time  !


----------



## passthru24 (Jun 27, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Thanks everyone again.... I actually worked all day today and got a bunch done so I am getting better everyday. It's kinda weird the prognosis was actually fractured vertebrae so that has my wife freaked. I really only feel real sore... you know kinda like a fat out of shape guy that strained himself setting an archery range.... not a whole lot different than normal, except I get pain pills this time  !



Brian if the crew at RBO can help you guys with ya'lls range or any of the work just give me a call.We are glad to here your doing better and hopefully we will see you guys on that Sat. 16


----------



## secdawgs (Jun 28, 2011)

dhardegree said:


> Now that's funny.  However, if you were green I bet you would look like a ninja turtle!





Or Shrek


----------



## bowhunting strick (Jul 5, 2011)

*Brian Dansby*

Amen on the Shrek part. He will do anything to avoid STRICK!!!     P.S. Get well soon see ya at the state.


----------

